# Nail Polish & Removers that are Pregnancy Safe



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 7, 2014)

Does any one have any suggestions for other more natural, acetone-free, pregnancy safe nail polish removers? What about pregnancy safe nail polishes?

I tried these LA Fresh acetone-free nail polish remover wipes in one of the Beauty Sage boxes and they worked pretty well, at least on my regular polish (it was not glitter polish): http://lafreshgroup.com/acetone-free-nail-polish-remover-multi-packets.html I really like them because they do not smell like loads of chemicals and they do not dry out my cuticles (which are already dry even before I use polish remover). I just bought the 20 pack for $10 at Dermstore with free shipping, but I would like to look into some other options since 50 cents a wipe is a little more expensive than I would like it to be.

The problem with most acetone-free removers I have found is that they contain either butyl acetate or ethyl acetate which I have read can be harmful during pregnancy and since I am trying to get pregnant, I would like to keep those away if possible. The main solvent in the La Fresh wipes is propylene carbonate which is supposed to be safer during pregnancy, but I am not finding a lot on it during my searches.

I looked into pregnancy safe nail polishes as well and I could not find a whole lot of information that agreed with each other. Zoya is recommended, but I could not find an ingredient list for them. Soy Naturals is also recommended, but a little bit pricier for me. If I could find some indie brands that would be great as well.

I am also guessing that glitter polishes and textured polishes will probably be out for that time since the more natural nail polish removers apparently do not remove those well. I am okay with that. I tend to prefer cremes anyway.

Anyway, any insight or advice you have would be awesome ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myzeri (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm not sure about removers, but I remember Scotch Naturals is a good brand for non-harmful nail polish. I could be wrong, though.
ETA: from their website: Scotch NaturalsTM Premium Nail Lacquers are the premier non-toxic, eco-friendly alternative to conventional solvent-based nail polish. Our revolutionary water-based formula conditions nails and delivers long-lasting, salon-quality color. We are 100% free of all phthalates, parabens, solvents (ethyl acetate and butyl acetate), nitrocellulose, acetone, and heavy metals.


----------



## myzeri (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm finding more stuff on the internets: Honeybee Gardens has nail polish that is also non-toxic. They also sell a nail polish remover.


----------



## myzeri (Jan 8, 2014)

There's also http://www.ewg.org/skindeep/

That's supposed to rate how much bad stuff cosmetics have in them.

(I'm learning today!)

PS- sorry for the spammy multiple-post thing.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've tried Honeybee Gardens polish. I love their other stuff, but honestly water-based polish does not work for me. It lasts a day, if. Constant chipping, peeling on water exposure, and need to 'cure' for hours to be solid and not so sensitive to water. With my hot baths, no way! If you apply polish daily anyway, it might be fine. They recommend applying in the pm and it does do the initial dry fairly fast, so you can sleep while it cures. The concept is fantastic.

Brands I know of for water-based are Honeybee Gardens, Acquarella, AllyKats, Anada, Aqmore, Scotch Naturals, Girl Power, Go More, Piggy Paint, Hopscotch - same as Scotch but marketed to kids with different colours, Suncoat, Keeki, and I know I'm missing a few. I just don't find it works for me, but am always open to hearing of new developments that will create an ultimate water based polish that would not chip and peel in a day on me. Some use a non water-based top coat to do it, but in my mind, then what's the point? But if these work for you, they are absolutely the best option.

I've gone the 5-free route instead - the likes of Zoya, Barielle, LACC, Catrice, Dashing Diva, Dazzle Dry, Essence, Helen E, Lippmann, Mavala, No Miss, Nubar, RGB, Obsessive Compulsive, Sante, etc. I'm much happier with that, though they do smell, whereas water-based smells barely of anything. Maybe a bit gluey or acrylic painty.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you for the input ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I may go 5 free and just wear a mask when I do my nails. I only do my nails maybe once or twice a week anyway. I am surprised to see that Essence is 5 free since they are one of the less expensive brands I have seen. I will have to look into that.


----------

